# Best affordable Backflow test kit?



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone with experience in the area know what is the best backflow test gauges to get and where to buy?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

did you ever get that shower head on that glass shower


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes. I had to order a ORB 90 to make it work. It actually stopped right above the glass and did not actually attach to the glass. Looks nice though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drewp311 said:


> Yes. I had to order a ORB 90 to make it work. It actually stopped right above the glass and did not actually attach to the glass. Looks nice though.


 






New bees are kindly requested to post us an intro in the introduction section. Tell us years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------

